# Billpay will not process Halifax Visa Debit Card



## desperatedan (2 Oct 2007)

As I have mentioned in a previous post, I wanted to pay my AIB visa card via my Billpay Account.

However, I have discovered that Billpay will not process payments with the Halifax Debit Card, it only supports Laser.

Confirmed by mail, shown below:

My mail to Billpay


> Hi  there
> I am a  Billpay.ie customer.
> I have  recently switched my current account from AIB to Halifax Bank.
> The AIB  account had an associated Laser card, which I used as my payment method with  Billpay.
> ...


Billpays Reply:



> Dear xxxxxxx,
> 
> Thank you for you email to Billpay.ie
> 
> ...


----------



## DublinTexas (2 Oct 2007)

_"It is based on requests by the utilities that this service not be made available."_

I think what the utilities wants to avoid is that one pays one credit card bill with another credit card.

In any case, I have given bill pay a direct debit mandate for my halifax account and use that for payments.

I have not noticed any difference in the time frame that my payment is credited with either tesco visa or mbna visa. Money is as fast their as with my past PTSB laser card payments

The money is actualy now faster from my current account than with laser. with DD it's about 2 days and with Laser it was usualy 4-5 days. So I' worse off in that sense.


----------



## desperatedan (3 Oct 2007)

But I think Billpay, and others, are confusing the Halifax Visa *Debit Card* with a Visa Credit Card.

I had the same problem when booking a short break with  

I wanted to pay from my Halifax Debit card, but the person in the call centre was only allowed to accept payments from Visa/Mastercard Credit Cards or Laser.

I think I will continue to have problems with this Visa Debit Card until they become more widely used 

BTW, I do not wish to denigrate the above hotel site, as they provide excellent value IMHO.


----------

